# Info on nebido



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone seen this nebido that only has to be injected about four times a year with 1000mg amps? any input and views on this would be great thanks :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nebido what is it mate?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

look it up mate its pretty new as far as i know and 100mg/ml and only about 4 or 5 injections are requered in a year


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nebido, test undecanoate (TU) been around since 96, been a couple of long term studies done, IE 5-8 years for HRT, clinical trials seem very promising from what iv'e read so far.

A loading dose of 1g then another at 6-8wks then injections every 12-14wks.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Nebido, test undecanoate (TU) been around since 96, been a couple of long term studies done, IE 5-8 years for HRT, clinical trials seem very promising from what iv'e read so far.
> 
> A loading dose of 1g then another at 6-8wks then injections every 12-14wks.


Cant complain ay, Can this drug used for athlete purpose?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont think its much use to athletes mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Cant complain ay, Can this drug used for athlete purpose?


This drug is really well suited to the HRT and cruise guys, there's no reason it won't work well for BBing purposes,* it's still just test*, albeit too expensive to warrant it's use as a BBing drug imo.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> Cant complain ay, Can this drug used for athlete purpose?


It is of no use used like that, you will have a tiny TRT dose of test.

Test Undeconate is just test with a big ester attached, nothing special at all, I'd not use it, waste of space as the ester is so large.


----------



## HRO (Aug 7, 2009)

I am really having problems finding any good info on this nebido ****, has anyone ever used it for BB purposes ? As some one said , its just test with a long ester, so cant I use it taking shots every 2 weeks (1000-2000mg) as previously stated its just test. if its meant to stay active so much longer in the blood and yet does what test does, as long as you have way above normal test levels it should produce results right ?

Dont want to use it but am forced, its the only thing I can get my hands on right now, and have had seizure at airport, home invasion by customs and police bla bla bla its along story, Bottom line this costs me 120€ per amp of 1000mg, and I dont mind blowing the money on it, as long as it works ,

but not if it is useless no matter the quantity you jab.

Any info on real life praxis in sports/athletic/BB scenario is appriciated. I have read enough on how bloody wonderful and all it is for HRT bla bla bla , I am merely interested in now what it can do for me coppled with gym and protein etc.

HRO


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just use it like you would use test e, IE jab 500mg once or twice p/w.

The only issue is clearance times if you cycle then do PCT but obviously not an issue if you are a blast and cruise fan.

The biological half life of a 1000mg shot according to the endocrinology society is 23 days +/- variables of 2 days.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been on nebido for about a year (40 something)

I had first shot, then another 6 weeks later, another 6 weeks after that then every 10 weeks for the last year

No reason it couldn't be used like Enth or Cyp - will just hang around in system longer presumably.

But dose is low for BB purposes. Even low for trt imo - I supplement.

Had a 2 month period where I couldn't lift - only lost about 2 lbs in weight. Presuming nebido contributed.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't seem much positive stuff on its efficacy but Geneza do a cheap 5000mg vial of Test Undecanoate (UG Nebido) if you wanted to use it as an all round testosterone boost. I used Andriol which is the same drug in an oral oil filled squishy tablet. I took the standard dose of 4 tabs a day. It was pretty mild (ie useless) but I've heard that the absorption of Andriol is rubbish and that the tabs must be kept below 30 degrees or it will ruin the active ingredient. Given that my Andriol came from Turkey, it could well have spent much time in a hot environment rendering them rubbish, that is, if they were pukka in the first place.

Having said that, an injection would seem much more effective and I considered buying a vial of GP Test U500 as it's cheap enough to try.

Also from what I hear of Andriol, it doesn't interfere or suppress normal HPTA function. I'm guessing it's the same for Nebido.

Ant


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Im on nebido back soon for my check up, hope they higher the dosage


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used it when i cruised in 2008 and it did the job just jabbed 1000mg every 5 weeks, i am considering using it once i have tapered off my rebound from the show at 150-200mg per week so a jab every 5-7 weeks.....

as Nytol pointed out the ester attached makes it useless for cycling where you would use a PCT but for cruising i think it is ideal just make sure you start to use it before the cruise begins so it has time to enter the system.....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

wow i posted this thread 2years ago


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

It has a big ol' heavy ester on it and for that reason it is difficult to adjust the dose to the individual. There are a few guys I'm in contact with that use it for trt but personally I prefer a shorter ester like Enatate and more regular shots.

This protocol makes for easier dose adjustment if needed and fewer peaks and troughs.


----------



## kadwick69 (Sep 10, 2010)

if its any help i use it after a cycle along with novadex just to keep test levels from dropping to much.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

kadwick69 said:


> if its any help i use it after a cycle along with novadex just to keep test levels from dropping to much.


No of course not, You either do PCT *or* stay on/cruise, you can't do both lol.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have used it when i cruised in 2008 and it did the job just jabbed 1000mg every 5 weeks, i am considering using it once i have tapered off my rebound from the show at 150-200mg per week so a jab every 5-7 weeks.....
> 
> as Nytol pointed out the ester attached makes it useless for cycling where you would use a PCT but for cruising i think it is ideal just make sure you start to use it before the cruise begins so it has time to enter the system.....


Bumping an old post for updated info:

Paul, did you run this after at 200mg per week. If so, how did you rate it compared to every 5 weeks?

I just got 2 boxes of this on a private prescription tonight, as the pharmacy is having difficulty with Sustanon at the moment.

GP will give me 2 amps of this per month. Don't want to smash high doses, as I prefer a steady trickle at a cruise level, as this seems to work OK for me at my advanced years.

Was thinking of going at 1000mg every 5 weeks, but am also thinking that 200mg per week might give more stable levels now having read your post.

Look forward to your thoughts, Buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey buddy I saw no real difference jabbing more often to be honest, if I was to use it again I would just do it every 5 weeks


----------

